# Support From God



## simpy (Jun 13, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 627:*


prmysir idqw bMnw ]
duK rog kw fyrw BMnw ]
And krih nr nwrI ]
hir hir pRiB ikrpw DwrI ]1]
sMqhu suKu hoAw sB QweI ]
pwrbRhmu pUrn prmysru riv rihAw sBnI jweI ] rhwau ]
Dur kI bwxI AweI ]
iqin sglI icMq imtweI ]
dieAwl purK imhrvwnw ]
hir nwnk swcu vKwnw ]2]



*prmysir idqw bMnw ]*
*duK rog kw fyrw BMnw ]*
*And krih nr nwrI ]*
*hir hir pRiB ikrpw DwrI ]1]*
*sMqhu suKu hoAw sB QweI ]*
*pwrbRhmu pUrn prmysru riv rihAw sBnI jweI ] rhwau ]*
*Dur kI bwxI AweI ]*
*iqin sglI icMq imtweI ]*
*dieAwl purK imhrvwnw ]*
*hir nwnk swcu vKwnw ]2]*


*English Transliteration (SikhiToTheMax)*



> *Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:*
> *The Transcendent Lord has given me His support.*
> *The house of pain and disease has been demolished.*
> *The men and women celebrate.*
> ...


 

*Gurmukhi Translation (GuruGranthDarpan- Bhai Sahib Bhai Sahib Singh Ji)*


> *ਅਰਥ**:*
> *ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ**! (**ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ**) **ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਨੇ **(**ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ**) **ਡੱਕਾ ਮਾਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ**, (**ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ**) **ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਨੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਤੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਦਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਮੁਕਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ **(**ਇਹ**) **ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣਦੇ ਹਨ।੧।*
> *ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ**! (**ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਯਕੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ**) **ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਪੂਰਨ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ **(**ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ**) **ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਖ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।ਰਹਾਉ।*
> *ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ**! **ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ**-**ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆ ਵੱਸੀ**, **ਉਸ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲਈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ**! **ਦਇਆ ਦਾ ਸੋਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ ਮੇਹਰਵਾਨ ਹੋਇਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ**, **ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ **(**ਸਦਾ**) **ਉਚਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।*


 
*humbly asking for everybody’s forgiveness*


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Supreme Lord God, the Perfect Transcendent Lord, is pervading everywhere. ||Pause||
The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord.
It eradicates all anxiety.
The Lord is merciful, kind and compassionate.
Nanak chants the Naam, the Name of the True Lord*.

Today, especially, this is the best message for everyone. Great choice Surinder ji.


----------



## simpy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 817 *


*crx kml kw Awsrw dIno pRiB Awip ]*
*pRB srxwgiq jn pry qw kw sd prqwpu ]1]*
*rwKnhwr Apwr pRB qw kI inrml syv ]*
*rwm rwj rwmdws puir kIn@y gurdyv ]1] rhwau ]*
*sdw sdw hir iDAweIAY ikCu ibGnu n lwgY ]*
*nwnk nwmu slwhIAY Bie dusmn BwgY ]2]*

*crx kml kw Awsrw dIno pRiB Awip ]*
*pRB srxwgiq jn pry qw kw sd prqwpu ]1]*
*rwKnhwr Apwr pRB qw kI inrml syv ]*
*rwm rwj rwmdws puir kIn@y gurdyv ]1] rhwau ]*
*sdw sdw hir iDAweIAY ikCu ibGnu n lwgY ]*
*nwnk nwmu slwhIAY Bie dusmn BwgY ]2]*

*Gurmukhi Translations(GuruGranthDarpan:Bhai Sahib Bhai Sahib Singh Ji):*



> *ਅਰਥ:*
> *ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (**ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਸੇਵਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ) **ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, **ਉਹ ਸੇਵਕ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪਰਤਾਪ ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਏ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੧।*
> *ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! **ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਰਾਜ ਕਾਇਮ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਅਤੇ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ ਹੈ, (**ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ ਕੇ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੋਈ) **ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-**ਭਗਤੀ (**ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ) **ਪਵਿੱਤਰ (**ਬਣਾ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਹੈ)**।**੧।ਰਹਾਉ।*
> *ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (**ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ ਕੇ) **ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ (**ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਵਿਚ) **ਕੋਈ ਰੁਕਾਵਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੀ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਕਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ (**ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ) **ਡਰ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ (**ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) **ਸਾਰੇ ਵੈਰੀ ਨੱਸ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੨।*




*English Translation(SikhiToTheMax):*



> *Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl:*
> *God Himself has given me the Support of His Lotus Feet.*
> *God's humble servants seek His Sanctuary; they are respected and famous forever. ||1||*
> *God is the unparalleled Savior and Protector; service to Him is immaculate and pure.*
> ...




*humbly asking for everybody’s forgiveness*


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Jun 14, 2007)

jay vaylaa vakhat veechaaree-ai taa kit vaylaa bhagat ho-ay.
Consider the time and the moment-when should we worship the Lord?
an-din naamay rati-aa sachay sachee so-ay.
Night and day, one who is attuned to the Name of the True Lord is true.
ik til pi-aaraa visrai bhagat kinayhee ho-ay.
If someone forgets the Beloved Lord, even for an instant, what sort of devotion is that?
man tan seetal saach si-o saas na birthaa ko-ay. ||1||
One whose mind and body are cooled and soothed by the True Lord-no breath of his is wasted. ||1||
(PAGE-35,SGGS)


----------

